# Ht speaker placement & speaker suggestions



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Front Ht Speaker Placement for my Onkyo 706
Ive kind of narrowed my options down but still wanting some advise with picture of room may help with my best option.
Room is 20 x 20 but is open to the left so entire room is 30 x 20 & all tile flooring. The tv will be about 12-15 feet from the sofa once I reposition it.
I decide on the ascend acoustics bookshelfs cbm 170 se's? Would there be any performance issues hanging them high vs placing them on a shelf as designed so they are more at tv level?
Also still contemplating the EMP e5ti tower package deal.
Both manufacturers are offering a deal which is over on Nov. 30th, so really want some help deciding!
Will be turning the sofa so long part of sofa is facing tv when this whole ordeal is over! Also getting a shelving unit that will be on the left of the fireplace for all components.
Thanks guys, Learning process for me & not wanting to pay someone to tell me whats ideal & whats wrong.
Ill take any other speaker suggestions at relatively same pricepoint for my situation.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Mounting up by the ceiling is not at all a good idea. A compromise between the 2 more centered to the TV height and a little farther apart than the lower X's would be good.

As for the speakers, that's a lot of personal preference. I've not heard the EMP's so I can't comment there. The 170's are pretty easy to drive and sound very good for their size. 

Bryan


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

bpape said:


> Mounting up by the ceiling is not at all a good idea. A compromise between the 2 more centered to the TV height and a little farther apart than the lower X's would be good.


+1. Try to keep the speakers away from any corner.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with a midpoint mount as well I'd suggest a gik acoustics panel or bass trap for the right front corner. He has really artistic possibilities.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the fronts I agree having them placed at ear level spaced as far apart as possible without being in the corners will give you the best imaging. For the rear/side surrounds up high is just fine as it will emerse the room in the sound.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

These are general statement though and should be taken as such. Your best bet for placing speakers is to experiment. The corner may end up being best in some setups. This is why you do a test run. and try all your options. If you can't tell a difference then put them where you feel like it. In this setup I discourage the use of a center as there is not real place to put it.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> These are general statement though and should be taken as such. Your best bet for placing speakers is to experiment. The corner may end up being best in some setups. This is why you do a test run. and try all your options. If you can't tell a difference then put them where you feel like it. In this setup I discourage the use of a center as there is not real place to put it.



I Can raise the tv some & maybe find a lower profile center speaker, I know the cbm 17 isnt an option unless I put it on a stand infront of the fireplace but that would be lame! The top of the Emp center is sloped which may help with placement.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Im having a hard time deciding! Would you guys lean more toward towers or bookshelfs on the wall in my situation 30 x 20 overall room size??? HELP!
Im cant decide to go with the Ascend Acoustic cbm 170 se's & possibly the 340 center or the EMP E5TI Tower package with sub for $1000


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have always been a fan of towers for the front channels only becaues they tend to work better for placement and generally sound fuller particularly if used for music.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone actually compared the Escend cbm 170 SE bookshelf to the HSU HB-1 MK2 Horn Bookshelf?
Thoughts between the two products as far as performance & sound for home theater use mostly.
Do most prefer horns & steer away from them?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I've not compared them side by side. In general, I don't care for horns. That's my personal preference though. The HSU's have gotten some good press. 

I am very familiar with the Ascend 170's. IMO, they're one of the biggest bargains out there. They don't sound anything like their price would suggest.

Bryan


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Doing more research as time permits & pressed for time as some deals end on monday.
Whats everyones thoughts between SVS sbs, Ascend 170, & HSU bookshelfs with horn tweeters?
So many solid internet based companies, really hard to decide without a demo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a sub SVS is hard to beat and their speakers are a real bargin for what you get. I trully think any of the ones in your list will work fine and you will be very happy.


----------

